# Authentic Mulechest Joinery (bottom of chest compartment)



## bonobo (Oct 8, 2012)

This recent post by C. Schwarz has reminded that I promised to build a chest (exactly like the one pictured) for a friend's wedding this summer.

For the floor of the top compartment, I was planning to glue/nail some thin battens around the inside perimeter and let the board rest on that but I'm wondering if in antique examples, the board is set into dadoes at the ends (like a 6 board chest or bookshelf).

I'm using only solid wood and hand tools, so I'm hoping someone here has access to an antique example of this style of chest -rather than just guesses.


----------



## PLK (Feb 11, 2014)

I don't have enough experience to properly respond to what your asking for. This is a modern example of one of the joints you will likely use alot of.






If you have seen it I apologize. He uses pine which is easy to cut but his skill is top notch. I'd recommend you watching more of him and his hand tool experience.

Paul


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Peter Follansbee showed one of his chests on the The Woodwright's Shop and the small compartment was fit into dadoes.


----------



## bonobo (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks guys.

Mostly what I'm interested in is the flat bottom of the main (top) compartment -the board that separates the chest portion from the drawers. I've seen tons of photos of the outsides of these dovetailed mulechests but no shots of that particular interior detail.

Cheers,
Paul


----------

